# Dog Attacks



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

in response to Linda's recent dog attack I asked our IAABC members for any info on dog attacks and got one from Sue that she experienced. Give it a look , because this can happen to anyone. https://mrsbehaviour.wordpress.com/...-you-know-what-to-do-if-your-dog-is-attacked/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's more from Caryl http://doggiemanners.com/unleashed-dog-encounter/


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for posting these links. I've never had a small dog before and have never been too concerned to be around larger dogs. However, on our recent camping trip I was very aware. We were charged once by a bigger dog off leash (the campground requires dogs to be leased but so many disobey). I grabbed Willow and lifted her up into my arms. The owners got the dog and said, "Oh he's just a puppy". Yeah, sure as it continues to growl menancingly. It seems that most everyone that uses the campground has a dog, most of them larger. Now, I carry Willow (or just avoid) past any dog that I cannot determine if they are leashed.

Jackie & Willow


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's an interesting reply from one of our experts in feral dogs;;;;;

I've had to break up many fights including pack fights (5 to 7 dogs). What I have learned from every fight is to prevent them. There is no ONE method that is completely reliable or that will keep the human safe. 
Dog's go through stages quickly before a fight or attack. Your best defense is a proactive Ninja warrior preemptive scream that startles the dog from that progressing state of attack. If you take the time to grab a horn or water hose or figure out something else, it's too late. Now you'll have to move on to the break up stage.


"Breaking up is hard to do"... you know that old song? In a dog fight or human attack, once the first bite/hold/shake happens,The attacking dog goes into a lock-out phase where nothing can be heard to thwart the fight. Loud noises, screaming and hitting the dog only heightens the excited state. So, if you miss the first chance to yell as loud as you can, then go to quiet on your voice and use your brain to minimize the injuries. Pulling apart two dogs is a good way to tear an ear off or turn a puncture wound into a gash. 
First determine which dog is the aggressor. Always focus on that dog. Never pick up the dog being attacked. If you do, the aggressor keeps coming and the dog in your arms looses any advantage of escape AND both dogs may find your appendages to chew on. In the case where you are being attacked... try and stay on your feet and climb onto a car, up a tree, fence, whatever or jump in any water available. Some may say to poke out an eye of an attacking dog... NOPE, that does not work. Depending on the size of the dog and your own mass and strength, Another good maneuver is to hold the dog down with as much force as you have and just wait. I know your arm may be in the dog's mouth, but just wait and (in the case of a hand or arm) push further into the dog's mouth instead of pulling out. The dog will gag and release. Be ready for a re-bite. They are fast. 
Back to the dog on dog fight, I've tried everything ever written on breaking up a fight (short of the hitting the dog with a shovel- I won't do that). But I have found one trick which comes from my farming days - to control uncooperative cows and sheep, we would stick our hand in the cows butt or a couple fingers in the sheep's back end. So, Grab the attacking dog's tail, lift it high and push a thumb right inside... When that dog releases, it's teeth are coming for YOU. So be ready to back up still holding that tail and spin the dog using centrifugal force to keep the jaws away from you. The rest comes naturally. Don't forget to wash your hands. 


Jack Grever - ADBC
Longshot Farms Canine Rehabilitation
Clover, SC


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, Dave.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

all i can say after reading that article is…it ain't never gonna happen. Well, maybe the preemptive ninja scream.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I used pepper spray when my lab got attacked by a loose dog. It worked very well. I just sprayed it in the dog's face and the dog immediately retreated. So in my experience the pepper spray (on a key chain) worked.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly and I just got home from a walk in our neighborhood. An unleashed Goldendoodle came charging out of its yard and came over to us. At first I thought the dog was friendly but it would not leave Molly alone. When Molly gave the dog a growl to back off it became more aggressive and started to growl. I picked her up and was able to get away with the dog still trying to get at her. The dog would not listen to the child that was outside with it. I guess we all need to be concerned about the safety of our little dogs as well as ourselves when we are out of our homes with them. There are just too many people who are irresponsible with their dogs and how they affect others.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes Diane this is not good. You might want talk to the owner without Molly with you. This is an accident waiting to happen too.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

The problem is that many owners are very defensive. They believe that if their dog is non-aggressive with them, he will be non-aggressive in all situations.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly and I just got home from a walk in our neighborhood. An unleashed Goldendoodle came charging out of its yard and came over to us. At first I thought the dog was friendly but it would not leave Molly alone. When Molly gave the dog a growl to back off it became more aggressive and started to growl. I picked her up and was able to get away with the dog still trying to get at her. The dog would not listen to the child that was outside with it. I guess we all need to be concerned about the safety of our little dogs as well as ourselves when we are out of our homes with them. There are just too many people who are irresponsible with their dogs and how they affect others.


I am so sorry this happened to you.



Hsusa said:


> The problem is that many owners are very defensive. They believe that if their dog is non-aggressive with them, he will be non-aggressive in all situations.


Indeed. My MIL's dog was recently attacked again in my mother-in-law's own yard behind her home. Despite the attacking dog biting my mother-in-law's dog, the owner (who lives 10 houses down or so) said that her dog wasn't an attacking dog. She blamed my mother-in-law for screaming prior to the attack (to scare the dogs off) and said she didn't seem to know dogs at all if she didn't realize her dogs only wanted to play. She had two that were loose although only one attacked. She insisted her dog was friendly and that my mother-in-law was being rude for being upset. Unfortunately, the more than $2,000 in surgery and care doesn't indicate the neighbor's dog is friendly.  This poor dog is scared to go outside anymore, 2nd time in four months he has been attacked while on leash...once in my yard and now in his by dogs running loose from owners who believe their dog is non-aggressive. It is a miracle he has survived both attacks.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How awful for this poor little dog having to go through such trauma twice in such a short period of time. I hope he will be ok, both physically and emotionally. I agree that people are blind to their dogs bad behaviors and have a tendency to defend them when confronted about it. The same thing often happens when you mention a problem to someone that involves their child. They will stick up for their child, no matter what they did. With Molly only being 6 lbs. it is up to me to protect her when we are outside. I only wish I didn't have to....


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Oy vey on the thumb in the butt method. I don't think I could spin a big dog around by the tail - centrifugally or otherwise!  I wish stun guns were legal.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> How awful for this poor little dog having to go through such trauma twice in such a short period of time. I hope he will be ok, both physically and emotionally. I agree that people are blind to their dogs bad behaviors and have a tendency to defend them when confronted about it. The same thing often happens when you mention a problem to someone that involves their child. They will stick up for their child, no matter what they did. With Molly only being 6 lbs. it is up to me to protect her when we are outside. I only wish I didn't have to....


I am concerned about his emotional state. He already had a few issues when they got him from a shelter. He started to feel confident and then was attacked in my yard. He just had seemed to be getting over getting attacked and now this happened just over a week ago. I've told my mother-in-law that she should really consider hiring a pet trainer/animal behavorist so that this poor dog isn't afraid of all dogs. I know he has issues with dogs his size or bigger. He hasn't met Javi or seen my oldest dog Oreo since his last attack. We'll have to be very mindful in their first and other meetings. Oreo will leave him alone. I'm not sure about my enthusiastic puppy.

As for the attack, the lady said the same thing my neighbor's daughter said about the "attack" that was just friendly behavior in their eyes..."Dogs will be dogs." :rant: I think I am more than tired of hearing that term or the excuse that their dogs are friendly and have never attacked. It is the same song and dance no matter what the situation from these owners. I just cannot imagine saying that if either of my dogs were to attack another dog. They blame the attacking dog and the attacking dog's owner. How can someone not take responsibility for their dog's actions or their lack of responsible action that would have prevented the situation in the first place? Keep your dog under control and on a leash!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

civano said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you.
> 
> Indeed. My MIL's dog was recently attacked again in my mother-in-law's own yard behind her home. Despite the attacking dog biting my mother-in-law's dog, the owner (who lives 10 houses down or so) said that her dog wasn't an attacking dog. She blamed my mother-in-law for screaming prior to the attack (to scare the dogs off) and said she didn't seem to know dogs at all if she didn't realize her dogs only wanted to play. She had two that were loose although only one attacked. She insisted her dog was friendly and that my mother-in-law was being rude for being upset. Unfortunately, the more than $2,000 in surgery and care doesn't indicate the neighbor's dog is friendly.  This poor dog is scared to go outside anymore, 2nd time in four months he has been attacked while on leash...once in my yard and now in his by dogs running loose from owners who believe their dog is non-aggressive. It is a miracle he has survived both attacks.


 So sad. Is she getting help for this dog. She really should be getting a professional behaviourist to help her dog.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> So sad. Is she getting help for this dog. She really should be getting a professional behaviourist to help her dog.


I am working so hard at convincing her that is what is needed. She takes her dog in to her veterinarian for a follow-up visit and said she would talk to her about it. I really hope that the veterinarian also advises her to do so as I have done so. I keep telling her that she should do so. I am just not sure if she'll do it and I fear for his safety and well-being. She says he freaks out at the sight of another big dog. She isn't sure about small dogs. I told her she really needs the help of a professional dog trainer/behaviorist. I hope the veterinarian steers her in the right direction.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave!! These look interesting and informative! I will read them later today


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes this is not a do it yourself case. Let me know if she might want help finding a trainer.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> yes this is not a do it yourself case. Let me know if she might want help finding a trainer.


Thanks Dave. I appreciate it. If you don't mind you can give me that information so I can give it to her should she decide. She lives in Niles, MI 49120 which is in Southern Michigan near the border with Indiana. In fact, her dog had emergency after-hours care in Indiana at Purdue to help save his life the second time. Poor little man.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

civano said:


> Thanks Dave. I appreciate it. If you don't mind you can give me that information so I can give it to her should she decide. She lives in Niles, MI 49120 which is in Southern Michigan near the border with Indiana. In fact, her dog had emergency after-hours care in Indiana at Purdue to help save his life the second time. Poor little man.


give me a few minutes


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Kim, I've got an email out and waiting to hear. I will email you privately when I hear.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Dave I do appreciate it.


----------

